# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  New guy here w/ Patty the Pyxie Frog!

## dsmalex97

Whatsup everyone?!  This seems like a great forum, and I'm glad to be a part of it now.  I've been meaning to get myself back into frogs since I was 17.  I'm 24 now, and I couldn't wait any longer lol.  I had a pac-man frog when I was a kid, and a couple of whites tree frogs, but had to get rid of them before I moved...My reptile addiction didn't go anywhere, and I now have 15 Ball Pythons, 1 KSB, and 2 Columbian Red Tail Boa's.  But problem here....NO FROGS!!  So yesterday I was on the hunt at the White Plains Reptile Expo, and came across this beauty!!  I got her for $75 bucks, which I thought was a steal for an adult!  But here she is, I named her Patty!







I was wondering if you guys could tell me that she is definitely male or female.  The guy I got her from didn't seem to into her, and got her as a trade.  Also, I know I'm not supposed to have her on moss, but I had it lying around so I'm going to use it until I have time to run to petco or something to grab coco fiber.  I want to get some Dubia's for her, but until then I was gonna get night crawlers.  How many should I feed a frog this size, and how frequent?  I have her in a 58qt tub is that big enough or no?  She hasn't burrowed down yet, and was thrashing around like crazy last night lol!  She seems more calm today, but still on top of the substrate looking alert.  Let me know what you all think of her!  Definitely excited to have her!

----------


## BG

H i and welcome to the forum. I was there and saw your frog . The vendor in the corner had them.  I met all the new onwers of the pixie frogs from that table. What a small world. It eas a woman that had that table right.


> Whatsup everyone?!  This seems like a great forum, and I'm glad to be a part of it now.  I've been meaning to get myself back into frogs since I was 17.  I'm 24 now, and I couldn't wait any longer lol.  I had a pac-man frog when I was a kid, and a couple of whites tree frogs, but had to get rid of them before I moved...My reptile addiction didn't go anywhere, and I now have 15 Ball Pythons, 1 KSB, and 2 Columbian Red Tail Boa's.  But problem here....NO FROGS!!  So yesterday I was on the hunt at the White Plains Reptile Expo, and came across this beauty!!  I got her for $75 bucks, which I thought was a steal for an adult!  But here she is, I named her Patty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you guys could tell me that she is definitely male or female.  The guy I got her from didn't seem to into her, and got her as a trade.  Also, I know I'm not supposed to have her on moss, but I had it lying around so I'm going to use it until I have time to run to petco or something to grab coco fiber.  I want to get some Dubia's for her, but until then I was gonna get night crawlers.  How many should I feed a frog this size, and how frequent?  I have her in a 58qt tub is that big enough or no?  She hasn't burrowed down yet, and was thrashing around like crazy last night lol!  She seems more calm today, but still on top of the substrate looking alert.  Let me know what you all think of her!  Definitely excited to have her!

----------



----------


## dsmalex97

Thanks!

Haha, no it wasn't a girl I got mine from.  It was actually kind of in the middle of the place, and the stand was run by two guys.  One was younger the other was an older guy, but neither seemed to know what they we're talking about unfortunately.

----------


## BG

And here's brooserI think he's a male. Look at his  head! He eats like one too. The males are more aggresive eaters than the females. According to my frogs But then again what do i know . lol.

----------



----------


## John Clare

To the original poster, welcome to our community.  I have been to White Plains many times (worked for Black Jungle there a few times actually when I lived in MA).  Your frog looks like a young-ish male, perhaps 5 or 6 months old, depending on how well he has been fed.  So I would start calling him Patrick if I were you!

----------



----------


## BG

I was about to say that she 's a good looking male but my thought got stuck on the show.lol  There was a lot of pixies there .I got mine for 20 bucks. One big(8") was going for 500 bucks.  John is the man ,so that means you scored big time yeaa. Oh yea i got to go feed my frogs. lol

----------



----------


## Sublime

$500, that's a joke...  Welcome to the forum ds!  I can see you're very happy to have a frog again, I know I was when I picked up my pixie about a month ago after not having a frog for like 8 years.  I would say $75-90 is an average price for the frog you picked up.  For feeding, feed him as much as he will eat in 15 minutes 2-3 times a week with a varied diet.  Night crawlers, adult crickets, dubias, superworms, hornworms, rodents rarely, some fish, etc.  A 58 qt tub is decent size, but for a growing male I would pick up maybe a 20-40 gallon in the near future with a big water source.  Just look for a deal on craigslist.  He looks good, keep us updated!

----------



----------


## dsmalex97

Thanks for all the warm welcomes lol!

A male?  I will have to come up with a new name....Are you guys certain, and how do you know if its a male or female?  And at what age is it usually visible?  And how accurate is it?

----------


## BG

:Big Applause: The more i see the pic the more he looks like a male. You scored big time good for you.

----------


## dsmalex97

Can you tell me what the dead giveaways are lol?  Are males more rare compared to females, and is one sex worth more then the other for some reason?

----------


## BG

Things are just like that . In the wild there's more females than males thats why the strongest male goes around and mates  with as many females as possible. He has a harem!!lol Lucky guy!

----------


## Sublime

Male: 4.5-10 inches

Female: 3.5-5.5 inches

Enough said?

Haha no, kidding aside.  While most frog species the female is bigger than the male.  The African Bullfrog male grows a lot bigger than the female.  They play the dominant role of protecting the tadpoles in ponds, keeping away predators with their territorial intimidation, and combat during mating against other males.  While the males are ****ing **** up, the females god knows what they're doing.  For this reason, males are a lot more valuable than females due to their size growth and behavior.  

There's actually a great educational video on the African Bullfrog:





People say it's a male because of the broad head and pointy like projection from the start of his jaw to the snout.  Also the growth pattern, or if you hear your frog croaking it's 100% male.  Some people say you can tell by the pupils, the throat, and the eardrum.  The pupils being more thinned out than the females, eardrum size bigger than the eye, throat I have no clue.  People don't go by the coloration for the reason being females have been seen to have just as much or more coloration than the males.

----------


## dsmalex97

Lol

Pictures I see of males, and females only show the size difference.  I mean by the description in the caresheet it sounds like it could be either.  It has yellow, but it doesn't seem to be very much under the chin.  Am I missing something?

----------


## dsmalex97

> Male: 4.5-10 inches
> 
> Female: 3.5-5.5 inches
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> Haha no, kidding aside.  While most frog species the female is bigger than the male.  The African Bullfrog male grows a lot bigger than the female.  They play the dominant role of protecting the tadpoles in ponds, keeping away predators with their territorial intimidation, and combat during mating against other males.  While the males are ****ing **** up, the females god knows what they're doing.  For this reason, males are a lot more valuable than females due to their size growth and behavior.  
> 
> There's actually a great educational video on the African Bullfrog:
> ...


I see.  I was looking at that, and was wondering about the coloration.  I see a lot of pictures that could look either, so I found that to be a bad way to sex.  I guess I just need to see more of each sex, because they still look so similar.  Obviously when they are fully grown its easy, but when still growing it seems kind of tough.

----------


## Eel Noob

Welcome on board.

It does have a nice head but not enough to make me think the seller made in mistake in sexing it.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

I personally would have to see more pics because photos 1,2,3,5 it looks female and then pic 4 it looks male.

thanks

----------


## BG

I would like to see some more pictures with different poses. The males also have these muscle bumps  behind there head ,on their neck.  Some males are late bloomers showing there male features.  Oh, with the video,the wrestling seen happened in my yard today as my frogs were taking some sun. lol  The male wouldn't do that to a female. I'm talking about the tossing,and the pushing.

----------


## Sublime

Oh only the males have the muscle bumps or head glands?  If that's true then my juvenile pixie is a male because he already has good size bumps on his head for his size.  I would of liked to see that toss up though, sounds good.

----------


## BG

If you see my little brooser he has them too. He was the only one that had them. So i went that way too this time. lol


> Oh only the males have the muscle bumps or head glands?  If that's true then my juvenile pixie is a male because he already has good size bumps on his head for his size.  I would of liked to see that toss up though, sounds good.

----------


## Sublime

Haha good technique, you get the word 'brooser' from that vid?

----------


## Jace

*I have two African Bullfrogs, and I wish I could say I successfully "guessed" the sex of both and nailed it.  Unfortunately, I did guess, and then John took one look at my pictures and knew instantly that I was wrong!  Ha!  And you might think that because I have one male and one female, I would be able to be of more help on this posts, but alas, I am not.  However, my female, while she does have a bit of yellow by her arms, her throat is a definite white.  Between that (and I know it's not much, but hey, it's all I've got!! ) and the fact that John says it's male, I would definitely lean towards male.  Either way, gorgeous frog and congratulations!*

----------


## BG

Can we see some pics of your pixies>


> *I have two African Bullfrogs, and I wish I could say I successfully "guessed" the sex of both and nailed it.  Unfortunately, I did guess, and then John took one look at my pictures and knew instantly that I was wrong!  Ha!  And you might think that because I have one male and one female, I would be able to be of more help on this posts, but alas, I am not.  However, my female, while she does have a bit of yellow by her arms, her throat is a definite white.  Between that (and I know it's not much, but hey, it's all I've got!! ) and the fact that John says it's male, I would definitely lean towards male.  Either way, gorgeous frog and congratulations!*

----------


## FrogsRMe

75 bucks for a pixie? Sheesh, I got an adult female for 30?
I've never seen a pixie go for more than 45, Lol.

----------


## dsmalex97

Got some more pics to try and clear things up a little bit in terms of what sex this frog is.  Hopefully these will be good enough :]

----------


## dsmalex97

> 75 bucks for a pixie? Sheesh, I got an adult female for 30?
> I've never seen a pixie go for more than 45, Lol.


Thats funny because whenever I see adults for sale on kingsnake, or fauna they always go for like 200 bucks...females I don't know though.  30 sounds really cheap for an adult.  I see babies go that much all the time, but not adults.

----------


## BG

Thats a great deal can i have a dozen please.lol  enough fun, now lets get serious. Your frog is 1000% male.  Sorry for putting you  thru this . Actually we just wanted some more pic from you.LOL Nice looking male all around. Enjoy  him.

----------


## Sublime

There's never enough pictures here on frogforum.  Those a great looking pictures by the way, makes me want to get another one!   :Mad:

----------


## EpicFrogMan

thats a female. I had one that looked exactly like that

----------


## FrogsRMe

I say it looks like a male, with a smaller head than normal.
But I have seen babies at pet stores go for 30 yes, and at expos  for 35 or 40 for adults. I need to post some pics of my 2!

----------


## Jace

*Okay, here are pictures of my guys.  I did have three ABFs, however one died recently.  If they loaded up right, the first pic is of Gherkin, my almost 10 year old male who died.  The second is my male, Kadesh and the third is my female, Obi.  They are 4 years old and 3 years old respectively.*

----------


## BG

Sorry to here that. He was a nice looking pixie.  Your upcoming male is looking nice. Your female is a pretty  girl.

----------


## Sublime

Sorry for your loss Jo-Anna.  I'm sure he lived a real happy life under your care.  The two others are healthy and great looking, it always makes me laugh when I see an adult female.  Their head size to their body is just ridiculous.

----------


## dsmalex97

Damn!  Everyone is still throwing me for a loop! 

By looking at Joanna's pictures the one on the right totally looks like mine!  So I'm thinking a female as well.  I guess only time will tell!

Sorry for your loss Joanna!  Those are some amazing looking frogs you got there!  I would like one of each sex eventually, they both have funny looking bodies lol.  And maybe someone will come up with a way to breed these guys naturally, and I can make some tadpoles!

----------


## Eel Noob

No doubt it's a female.

Here's a old picture of a young male that I used to have. It's about the same size as your female when I sold it.





.

----------


## BG

I'm sorry guys but I say It's a male. Time will tell keep us posted so we can solve hour pixie mystery.lol

----------


## Eel Noob

> 75 bucks for a pixie? Sheesh, I got an adult female for 30?
> I've never seen a pixie go for more than 45, Lol.


I might just move to your area with prices like that lol.

My big male was priced at $300 but luckily I know the previous owner and she gave me the hookup so I got him for a steal at $100. If you ever find baby pyxies at petco or petsmart they have them for $30 but specialty shop here has theirs for $50 which is still not bad considering the amount of pyxies you can choose from.

----------


## BG

You guys are lucky. I never saw a pixie in any pet store ,chain or pro stores here in NYC. the three i had to order from Kingsnake do to addiction. lol. Which i don't regret it . There 're both males lol. The Fourth one i just got at the show for 20. thats right 20 bucks cause he thought it was a dwarf. lol  I still think he's a male from the get go . Hes only 1 1/2 inch.lol

----------


## Jace

*Thanks for the condolences everyone.  Gherkin was a rescue, pretty skinny when I got him and blind in one eye.  For the 2 1/2 years I had him, he was a great addition to the family and very personable.  His loss was devestating, but thankfully I had Kadesh and Obi to focus on.  Out of the two, Obi is the character, very aggressive at feeding and constantly on the move.  Kadesh prefers to bury himself under his water dish and expects to be hand fed...he's more of a diva then my female!!   I consider myself to be pretty lucky to have one of each.  I actually stumbled across another Pyxie in my area a couple of months ago (young one) and I am kicking myself that I didn't buy it when I had the chance.  I paid....$100 for Kadesh and $60 for Obi (keep in mind, this is Canadian money ).*

----------


## BG

All due respect . My question is coming from a young AGBF keeper. Do you think Gherkin passed because he had a bad young hood  and abused when he was young.

----------


## FrogsRMe

> I might just move to your area with prices like that lol.
> 
> My big male was priced at $300 but luckily I know the previous owner and she gave me the hookup so I got him for a steal at $100. If you ever find baby pyxies at petco or petsmart they have them for $30 but specialty shop here has theirs for $50 which is still not bad considering the amount of pyxies you can choose from.


300!? Lol, I have never even seen a from go that much. I thought my blue vietnemese tree frog I got for 60 was a lot. Come to ohio I see a lot of adult females for 35.

----------


## Jace

> All due respect . My question is coming from a young AGBF keeper. Do you think Gherkin passed because he had a bad young hood and abused when he was young.


*I honestly don't know.  I think originally he was well cared for, but for about a year before I got him, his previous owner did not have the time for him, or the space.  He was kept in a bathtub with no substrate and fed only occassionlly.  She finally realized she did not have the time for him, and so found him a new home.  When he came to me, I spent the first few months just fattening him up and getting him used to being on soil.  Once he realized he could dig, he had a grande ole time flinging dirt everywhere.  I swear I saw him smile!    I am still not sure what happened to him, but I put him in semi-hibernation (due to a lack of quality food I could give) and then brought him out only 3-4 months later.  He was oversize for 2 months and then I noticed his weight decreasing, so I brought him out of hibernation and attempted to feed him.  For some reason, he refused food and when he did eat, it was not with his same gusto.  Nothing I tried worked, and when I finally resorted to force feeding, Gherkin gave up.  Two weeks later, he died.  I hope that it was not something I did...  Kadesh and Obi went thru the same semi-hibernation with no ill effects and were just as chubby.*

----------

